# Equiflex, Superflex, Cortaflex...ahhhhhhh!!



## Cliqmo (29 May 2009)

Please help me!! I want to purchase the best joint supplement for my 4yr old gelding who has hurt his foot hooning around in the field  
	
	
		
		
	


	





To give you a brief history nerve blocks have now confirmed it is definitely his foot, and xrays have shown there is no disease or bone abnormalities, leading the vet to believe it is likely to be soft tissue or ligament damage (I cannot afford the MRI to confirm it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) As such we are resting him and I want to get a really decent supplement to help him along the way. He currently only has a broad spectrum vit/min supplement. 

I have been looking online (and searching old posts on HHO) and it strikes me that the buzz words are glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 However there are a countless equine supplements containing these ingredients and they ALL claim to be 'scientifically proven' and ALL have amazing customer reviews- so however do you choose between them??  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also, more confusingly, they seem to vary massively in price- does more expensive always mean better??   

Help, advice or previous experiences would be great please


----------



## 1990hr1992 (29 May 2009)

Not sure if this is much use, but i use Superflex on my 17yo. Before Superflex I'd tried loads of different supplements, but did notice a big difference once the Superflex was in his system. (He was stiff coming out the stable/ warming up etc). So I'd recommend Superflex. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

The initial getting it into their system uses about 6 scoops a day(??) but it can be dropped to 3 for maintenence after that. I only feed 1 or 2 scoops for maintence.

I don't think more expensive means better, i just think it's whatever supplement works best for your horse.


----------



## Marchtime (30 May 2009)

We chose to not use any of the normal products when turning Jesper away for soft tissue damage in his coffin joint. Instead we used Pernamax by Maxvita (it'll come up on Google). I think it really helped Jesper and wasn't as expensive as some supplements. Obviously as with all supplements some people love it, some people think it did no good, however Jesper has remained sound in front since returning to work. My friend also used it on her horse with spavin and thought it had good results. Sorry to confuse you further! If you do go down the joint supplement route NewMarket joint supplement from the vets is meant to be the best.


----------



## Thistle (30 May 2009)

feedmark extraflex is good and 50% off.


----------



## criso (3 June 2009)

I have a gelding with soft tissue damage that I am currently bringing back into work.

Don't know if expensive means better but always check the dosage of the active ingredients.
For instance I have been using Newmarket joint supplement for glucosamine which give 10mg of active ingredient when fed at the recommended maintenance dose. The daily dose of Superflex gives 4.8mg

I also used Pernamax on a recommendation on here alog with the glucosamine and msm supplied by the vet.

Incidentally Maxavita who make pernamax now make an all round supplement called maxaflex which includes msm and glucosamine ( and some other stuff) as well as the same level of green lipped mussel as in the pernamax tablets so that works out a bit cheaper. Especially if you take advantage of their 2 for 3 offer.

Did any of it help - who knows.  The jury is still out on how well he will recover and even if it does who knows if any of it made a difference.


----------



## Annieann (5 June 2009)

Cosequin, Synoquin, and Newmarket Joint Supplements are very good but are very expensive (usually the vets recommend these).  Healthspan do a good joint supp from their Vetvits Section.  I think its about £17 a 500g pot here is the link, take a look ...

www.healthspan.co.uk/vetvits

Also double check the purity of these products.  Some may have a type of 'filler' in, so look at the ingredients at the back.  From the info I've read on the HHO forum, most people seem  recommend glucosamine, chondroitin, and msm together.  Newmarket Joint Supp is good, but only has glucosamine in, which is great, but you may also need chondroitin and msm for extra help.

Personally for my horse, I have found Synoquin and NAF MSM to be particularly good.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Gambler (18 October 2011)

Hi,
I personally have had excellent results with proto-flex collagen supplement available from http://equi-flex.co.uk/
I found this product after doing a lot of research on what each of the supplements did and their ingredients.
Hope this helps

*1  What is the difference between collagen and glucosamine?*
Cartilage has 67% of collagen versus glucosamine, which only has 1%. Glucosamine is an amino sugar, contrary to collagen which is a complex molecule containing amino acids. Glucosamine is only found in a significant proportion in the synovial fluid. Collagen is also found in the synovial fluid, but in larger quantities than glucosamine, since it is a structural protein and is more abundant in the body. Glucosamine acts more as a lubricant in the joints, while collagen contributes to the global joint regeneration at all levels: tendons, ligaments, cartilages, muscles, membranes and synovial fluid.


*Why use joint supplements?*
Joint mobility can vary in all breeds and all ages of horses and ponies and is a continual concern to horse owners. Many supplements are available that contain substances that naturally occur within the horses body, especially those which aid in cartilage production and can help to improve the mobility and flexibility of horses who are suffering with limited mobility.
*Glucosamine*
Glucosamine helps keep joints and cartilage lubricated, as well as stimulating the substances necessary for the formation of joint tissue, called glycosaminoglycans, key structural components of the cartilage that lines the joints. This is important because as a horses body ages or is subjected to punishing riding disciplines, it may not produce a sufficient amount of glucosamine naturally. This can result in cartilage that loses its ability to act as a shock absorber in the joints. The joints then become stiff and painful, resulting in a limited range of motion and even deformation.
Glucosamine Sulfate is a combination of sulfur salts (40%) and Glucosamine. Glucosamine HCL is a purified version containing 98% pure, active glucosamine. Sulfur is a vital part of the synergistic approach to joint support.
Green lipped mussel is often used as a joint supplement. Glucosamine, GAGs (unbranched chains of complex sugars) and ETAs (a type of Omega-3 fatty acids) are the compounds in the mussel believed to contribute to its beneficial effects. ETAs are the key ingredients that help in the anti-inflammatory activity and thereby the reduction of joint pain. GAGs are the main components of cartilage and the synovial fluid found in joints which increase the lubrication of the joint and increase water uptake into the cartilage. This water uptake, which decreases with age, is necessary for the lubrication and shock absorption of the joints.
*Chondroitin*
Chondroitin Sulfate works in conjunction with glucosamine to improve its effect. Chondroitin sulfate is a major constituent of cartilage, providing structure, holding water and nutrients, and allowing other molecules to move through cartilage which is an important property, as there is no blood supply to cartilage.
In degenerative joint disease, such as osteoarthritis, there is a loss of chondroitin sulfate as the cartilage erodes. Chondroitin sulfate may support healing of bone, which is consistent with the fact that the majority of glycosaminoglycans found in bone consist of chondroitin sulfate, however, when administered as a supplement, the rate of absorption results for chondroitin sulfate are less than favorable due to its molecular size.

The evidence to support the use of chondroitin is inconsistent. There is no clear advantage of chondroitin over glucosamine sulfate. There is also no clear advantage from combining chondroitin with glucosamine versus glucosamine alone. There may be a modest benefit of chondroitin use for a limited number of patients.
*Sodium Hyaluronic Acid (HA)*
Its structure is the simplest of all glycosaminoglycans and forms the backbone of proteoglycans. Hyaluronic acid is found in connective tissue and manufactured in the synovial membrane and by the chondrocytes. As a major component of synovial fluid it is also essential for proper nutrient delivery.
Sodium Hyaluronate, has a very large molecular structure (even larger than chondroitin)  which leads to extremely poor oral absorption, therefore, the dosage levels on these HA products are far too low to provide the body with support to cartilage that is needed for healthy joint function.
*MSM
*Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) is naturally occurring organic sulphur that is found in grains and grasses. Organic sulphur is vital and concentrations within the body should be high, especially in older animals or horses and ponies undertaking strenuous or intense training programmes. MSM is necessary for the correct synthesis of amino acids, vitamins and chondroitin sulphates which are responsible for supporting joint lubrication. MSM also supplies bio available sulphur to various types of tissues within the body including: connective tissue, and the tissue needed to support healthy lungs, bone, blood, tendons, hooves and skin. Unfortunately MSM is destroyed by heating, long term storage, exposure to air, and during the feed manufacturing process. This can mean thathorses and ponies who have limited access to grazing, or whose diet relies heavily on processed feeds, may be deficient in this vital compound.
*Shark Cartilage and Green-lipped Mussels*
Perna Mussel, Shark Cartilage and other cartilage extracts contain a mixture of glycosaminoglycans (GAGs) and can vary in purity; however, they are not absorbed well.
Shark cartilage is used in joint supplements due to the presence of chondroitin sulfate found in shark cartilage. Perna canaliculus (green-lipped mussel) is an edible shellfish found off the shores of New Zealand. Perna mussel contains glucosamine, a GAG precursor and one of the building blocks of cartilage.
*Devils Claw, Boswellia & Bromelain*
The above additives offer no long term support of healthy joint function, which a well designed joint supplement can provide, however, they contain various pain blocking agents that mask the pain prior to any improvement in the viscosity of the joint fluid or the improvement in shock absorption of the cartilage tissue.


----------



## katherine1975 (18 October 2011)

There was an article in this weeks H&H saying that green lipped mussel extract works well. I am currently feeding NAF Superflex as they had a 3 for 2 offer. When this runs out I am switching to Maxaflex.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 October 2011)

We had amazing results on Flexi Joint 

 100% success rate. They give you a full money back guarantee. I tried them all and  prefer Flexi Joint

 There is a Independent member of Horse and Hound  wrote a  revue  on this product 

 check it out.
http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/j.html

http://www.equimins-online.com/cgi-...ijoint_Cartilage_Supplement_49.html#aP46#aP46


----------



## monikirk (18 October 2011)

Aviform Gold - usually have good offers online


----------



## Archiepoo (18 October 2011)

cortaflex is the only one id buy! i use the ones for people too and theyre brill.well worth every penny


----------



## wingedhorse (18 October 2011)

Aviform, supplease gold. Bought from offer on thepetmedicinecompany.co.uk, fed at loading dose.

Nothing else matches the recommended 4gms chondroitin, 10gms glucosamine recommended, for anything close to the 80pence a day this works out at.

(I would love to hear anyone who has a cheaper supplement with the same daily amounts fed!! I dont think there is one!)

See other thread in new lounge - especially first page, and last few pages of thread. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=368448&highlight=cortaflex


----------



## applecart14 (19 October 2011)

Sounds by reading another post that you can't go far wrong using turmeric for your horse.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TURMERIC-...r_Equipment&hash=item3f03f03acc#ht_1198wt_952


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 October 2011)

well my vet recommended me to use one of their products they sell. Having spoken to a m8 in USA recommended me Cortiflex HA.

 I tired it  she def was better   she used 50 pounds worth every 4 weeks- a month  and 1 bute  a day .

 I spoke to Equimins  they said our product has a higher concentration and is more active  than Cortiflex.

  I thought  * well works out cheaper   its more active so you give less *

 David at Equimins said . * If you have lubrication you don't have pain , if you have no pain you don't need painkillers.*

 After nearly a year on bute , I tried to wean her off  , a week went by she was sound no bute , then a month then 2, then came a sponsored ride 11 miles 60 jumps. She tried to pi55 off with me twice ( she never does that ). She went round that course like a 6 year old race horse.

 She was amazing  that's what I base my trust in  and the difference between livery horses and my others horses and the dog who also is on it.And I have change in my pocket which I didn't have from the Cortiflex.


----------



## wingedhorse (19 October 2011)

Leviathan said:



			I spoke to Equimins  they said our product has a higher concentration and is more active  than Cortiflex.

  I thought  * well works out cheaper   its more active so you give less *

 David at Equimins said . * If you have lubrication you don't have pain , if you have no pain you don't need painkillers.*




			Assume you mean this product - there are a few joint products by Equimins http://www.equimins-online.com/acat...imins_Flexijoint_Cartilage_Supplement_49.html 

It is pretty good spec and price. Feeding 20gs a day, works out at  £25.45 a month, and aside from fact are feeding 8gms glucosamine instead of 10gms. It unusually has the recommended amount of chondroitin in it, providing you feed 20gms. 

Think it works out £1.45 a month more expensive than Supplease Gold for similar specifications.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## maggiehorse (19 October 2011)

we have a tb with a ligament soft tissue lameness to his near fore around the coffin joint  , he had the joint medicated and has touch wood been sound for the last 3 months , still waiting for the insurers to pay out


----------



## kirstykate (19 October 2011)

Check out this web site I learnt an awful lot!!  But I was at the Wipers Centre, Glasgow, speaking to a student who had her horse on just about everything going!!!!  Took the horse off the lot it was getting too expensive and she said she didnt notice a difference!!

www.holistichorsehealth.com


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 October 2011)

Assume you mean this product - there are a few joint products by Equimins http://www.equimins-online.com/acat...imins_Flexijoint_Cartilage_Supplement_49.html 

It is pretty good spec and price. Feeding 20gs a day, works out at  £25.45 a month, and aside from fact are feeding 8gms glucosamine instead of 10gms. It unusually has the recommended amount of chondroitin in it, providing you feed 20gms. 

Think it works out £1.45 a month more expensive than Supplease Gold for similar specifications.
		
Click to expand...

 *Yup thats the link I pasted above 




			We had amazing results on Flexi Joint

100% success rate. They give you a full money back guarantee. I tried them all and prefer Flexi Joint

There is a Independent member of Horse and Hound wrote a revue on this product

check it out.
http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/j.html

http://www.equimins-online.com/cgi-b...ml#aP46#aP46

Click to expand...

__________________

They don't say much in the ingredients  just glucosamine and msm  might as well just buy a pot of glucosamine.

 Flexi Joint has inc shark cartilage 



Analysis	Quantity	per 20g	per 10g
Chondroitin Sulphate	200,000 mg/kg	4000 mg	2000 mg
Glucosamine HCL	400,000 mg/kg	8126 mg	4063 mg
MSM	240,975 mg/kg	4819 mg	2410 mg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)	50,000 mg/kg	1000 mg	500 mg
Saccharomyces Cerivisae Yeast	2,000 mg/kg	40 mg	20 mg
Glycine	50,000 mg/kg	1000 mg	500 mg
L-Glutamine	50,000 mg/kg	1000 mg	500 mg
Hyaluronic acid 	1,000 mg/kg	2 mg	1 mg
Organic Minerals:
Zinc	300 mg/kg	6 mg	3 mg
Copper	200 mg/kg	4 mg	2 mg
Manganese	200 mg/kg	4 mg	2 mg
Cobalt	25 mg/kg	0.5 mg	0.25 mg

 Each to their own  I have 7 horses on it   not inc the dog all made a remarkable difference  2  going from lame to sound. I will stick to what I have seen in evidence. *


----------



## ALO (20 October 2011)

Mines on maxavita and he had damaged something in his foot,I have seen an improvement but whether due to that or time I don't know!!


----------

